# opt. Distanzsensor



## s-valve (9 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade einen opt. Distanzsensor für eine Entfernungsmessung zwischen 100mm und 1000mm (besser >1500mm).
Er sollte einen Anlogausgang (4..20mA oder 0..10V) oder eine serielle Schnittstelle besitzen. Es solen zwei Sensoren gleicher Baurt an einer SPS betrieben werden (An. Eingänge 12Bit, RS-232, RS-485).

Baumerelectric, Welotec, Leuze und Sick habe ich schon durch. Sick wäre preislich mit dem DT 60-N211B0253 im Rahmen von max. 550 EUR. Allerdings ist die Verfügbarkeit von 3-4 Wochen etwas zu lange hin.

Kennt von euch u.U. jem. weitere Hersteller mit günstigen Angeboten?

MfG M


----------



## cmm1808 (9 März 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal bei IFM rein.
Effektor Metris, glaub ich.
Müsste preislich unter Sick liegen.

Ist recht neu am Markt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2006)

Hallo,

neben Sick hatte ich mal einen von http://www.micro-epsilon.de. Bis 1000mm scheint es aber dort keinen zu geben. Den genauen Typ habe ich nicht im Kopf, war aber deutlich preiswerter als ein vergleichbarer Sensor von Sick.
Für möglichst genaue Messungen ist es u.a. wichtig, dass die Auflösung des Analogeingangs nicht schlechter ist als die des Sensors.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Superkater (14 März 2006)

*Distanzmessung*

Hallo,

wir haben die O1D100 von IFM-Electronics im Einsatz. Die werden mit 24VDC versorgt und haben einen 4..20mA Analogausgang für die Distanz.


----------



## fbeine (15 März 2006)

hallo,

ifm effektor pmd

http://www.ifm-electronic.com/ifmde/web/pmd.htm

gutes und sehr günstiges teil

gruss frank


----------

